# Hypothermia or still born?



## alsea1 (Dec 24, 2014)

I went out to feed and found that a ewe had given birth at the feed trough. The baby was not cleaned up or anything and covered in the fluids. Very cold to the touch and no outword signs of life.
A ram at that
Decided to bring em in and clean em up and put on  heating pad and wait.
I'm bummed that I have to leave for relatives shortly. Ugh. Nature sure likes to pop in when least convenient.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm guessing still born if if it was in the sack.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2014)

I am very sorry.  I don't know much about sheep but with goats, I agree with brownsheep, if it was in the sack, probably stillborn or very weak.


----------

